# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  مدرب دورتموند يستنكر خوض لقاء موناكو بعد هجوم الحافلة مباشرة

## mohamed73

قال توماس توخيل مدرب بوروسيا  دورتموند إنه شعر بالتجاهل بعدما قررت سلطات كرة القدم إقامة مباراة موناكو  في دوري أبطال أوروبا اليوم الأربعاء بعد أقل من 24 ساعة على الانفجارات  التي استهدفت حافلة الفريق الألماني.  وتأجلت مباراة ذهاب دور  الثمانية أمس الثلاثاء بعد وقوع ثلاثة انفجارات بالقرب من حافلة دورتموند  عندما كان في طريقه إلى الاستاد وأصيب مدافعه الإسباني مارك بارترا.وتقرر إقامة اللقاء اليوم الأربعاء ونجح موناكو في الفوز 3-2.واتخذ الاتحاد الأوروبي قراره بشأن المباراة بعد التشاور مع الناديين لكن توخيل قال إنه لم يتم التشاور معه أو مع لاعبيه.وأضاف توخيل بعد الهزيمة: "لم يتم التشاور معنا. أخبرونا بالقرار عبر رسالة نصية وتم اتخاذه في سويسرا".وتابع: "عندما أبلغونا بأننا سنلعب غدا شعرنا بأنهم تجاهلونا كليا". وواصل "كنا نود الحصول على وقت أكبر للاستعداد. "أشجع الجميع على التعامل بجدية مع المباراة لكن كرة القدم ليست أهم شيء في العالم".

----------

